# Portal not loading correctly



## Maxdg1013 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok, so i've now had the game portal for a while, but i've never been able to play it. I installed it during that free Portal deal on Steam. of course I installed it, and installed Steam, and now I have it on my desktop. The problem is, when I double click Portal, and the Steam browser opens up, it says it is launching the game, then something new opens up with the Valve Logo (the company that programmed portal), but then just closes itself.

I've been thinking it's this thing called Directx 9.0 that I need as a requirement, but in fact, I've already installed it.

I also read somewhere that Directx may not work if our hard drive needs to be upgraded.

Can anyone Help?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello Maxdg1013 welcome to TSF

If you think DirectX is your problem here is the latest version of DirectX

Now if you give me your full system specs we can narrow this down a bit to what could be causing this problem. So to post your full system specs download and run *System Spec*. Also tell me how many processes you are running and if possible post a picture of all your processes that are running.

Thanks


----------



## Tomster24 (Aug 20, 2010)

My mate also had this problem, all you need to do is update your version of directx if that does not work then your best bet is to look up on the details of the installation of Portal then run through what you have and havnt got.

Hope it Helps. :wink:


----------



## Maxdg1013 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, I've just lately discovered that I did have the latest version of DirectX, but I did a scan, and now I know that the problem is my video card. I guess I need a new video card, so I guess that's it. :smile:
No more help needed.


----------

